# "Passing storm"



## Have pen will scribble (May 8, 2020)

Just completed. This painting was inspired by a recent trip to Wyoming. Comments welcome as always. 16" X 20" Arches 140lb cold press paper.


----------



## CP40Carl (Apr 11, 2020)

Really like this. The way you have picked up the light on the buildings is really effective. Also like the intensity of your brush strokes. Very nice!


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Gorgeous! That is a painting I could look at frequently and find something new to admire each time. Composition is extraordinary, and, like CP40Carl, I find your brushwork superb.


----------



## Have pen will scribble (May 8, 2020)

Mullanphy and CP40Carl, thank you for your kind words. As you well know sometimes watercolor can take on a life of it's own. I am glad you like it. I gave the medium enough leash to take me to a good place. Donald.


----------

